# SA: CrowFever..Snapppper! (Salti - Video)



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

Just for the queenslanders


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2014)

Well done Minny
82cm is a very nice fish from the yak


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Nuff said...


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Excellent catch Minny, good work on landing it - twice. :lol: 
Cheers
Bob


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Well done Minny Milton - you definitely got the snapper mojo. That's a great fish. Not too many 80cm+ snaps caught in waters accessible to kayaks in SA. But me thinks you need a pair of lip grips and a decent brag mat !


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

solatree said:


> Well done Minny Milton - you definitely got the snapper mojo. That's a great fish. Not too many 80cm+ snaps caught in waters accessible to kayaks in SA. But me thinks you need a pair of lip grips and a decent brag mat !


Hahahahhahah
Lucky it was still hooked for sure....bloody amateur


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow just watched the vid, that snapper had tour name on it alright Minny. Thought you lost it for a moment there.


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Minny is there any Irish in the lineage? You had the luck..the snap only thought it had.


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

We'll done great fish. My mate is a bit cheesed off your fishing his spot tho


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah too right ubolt...I saw minny removing his label from the reef ... cheeky bugger ;-)


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Lovely snapper, Minny... how much did it tip the scales to?

Looks pretty heavy.

Jimbo


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Wow that must of been nerve racking as hell !

Fish is pretty solid for its size !


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

never weighed it,but the boys all guessed it to be around 7kg


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

By the way ubolt I have 4 gps spots down their
my first 80cm snapper was caught 200m off shore 
and this one wasn't far of off that one..


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Minny said:


> By the way ubolt I have 4 gps spots down their
> my first 80cm snapper was caught 200m off shore
> and this one wasn't far of off that one..


Hahahahhaha
"Mate....can I have your gps plots so I can catch a snapper?"


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

All good mate just teasing. Showed my mate the video and he was like that's my spot haha
Apparently some of you guys met Aaron out there. 
From my experience an 80 cm fish would have weighed about 5-6 kg


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Ubolt said:


> From my experience an 80 cm fish would have weighed about 5-6 kg


Interesting. I would have thought closer to 7kg. I had a 68cm fish that went around 5kg. There probably is length/weight ratio somewhere - but of course there are a lot of variables.


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

I got a 81 cm fish at Arno bay and it weighed 5 kg my bro in law got a 87 cm fish that weighed 8 kg but it was a really tall thick fish


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Great work Milton!
You have taken to snapper fishing like a duck to water.
Leave some for me please.


----------



## dunnyfromsouthoz (May 22, 2007)

Great vid & great photos of one very proud and happy angler! well done guys!


----------

